# High Peak college, Buxton, Feb 2009



## ermi1977 (Apr 15, 2009)

High Peak College, Buxton. The site is massive, took us about 3 hours to get around and we didn't cover it all. As can be seen by the pictures it's trashed but some parts are perfect,


----------



## Derek (Apr 15, 2009)

Old VHS edit suite - I used to have one of these at work - you can see the machine in the background. Video editing was such a lot of hassle back then, thank heavens for computers!

Derek


----------



## Goldie87 (Apr 15, 2009)

Its a good explore, good to see it getting done again


----------



## fezzyben (Apr 15, 2009)

I love this place, must go back up there soon


----------



## Trudger (Apr 15, 2009)

Great pics, can't believe this place is still standing, should have been houses months ago I thought.
Universities take the piss with the amount of money they waste, its criminal !
That is a cracking little Singer sewing machine, my mum uses one only a bit newer! 

T


----------



## ermi1977 (Apr 15, 2009)

I was shocked by how much of the site is intact, there are some sections which have seen better days and other bits look like students are due back any moment.

cheers for the nice comments folks.


----------



## Trudger (Apr 15, 2009)

I studied at Derby University main campus (Keddleston Road) and some of the rooms and stairwells seemed to be in worse condition than those at Buxton !! (rotting windowframes/falling ceiling tiles and damp problems).

T


----------



## daddybear (Apr 15, 2009)

im surprised at how much stuff has just been left behind what a criminal waste of taxpayers money.good explore though.


----------



## The_Revolution (Apr 16, 2009)

fezzyben said:


> I love this place, must go back up there soon



Give me a shout if you do; I have a personal interest in this place so wouldn't mind seeing it.



Trudger said:


> Universities take the piss with the amount of money they waste, its criminal !



Like any public sector organisation.

Although this technology is so out of date it was probably easier and cheaper to leave it all behind.


----------



## Bammo (Dec 29, 2009)

*So Sad*

I studied here when it wa High Peak College, went and took a few snaps yesterday but wasn't brave enough to go inside Sooooooooooooooo wish I had now but need to be with someone to egg me on I think!!!


----------

